# new motor or new bandsaw?



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

so about a year ago i was given an older 12" craftsman bandsaw and a few months ago i was resawing a board and it started smoking heavily and that was that. since then, i've been using my jointer motor on the bandsaw which was pretty much the exact same motor. it's come to the point where i need my jointer back and need to do something about the bandsaw. I'm just starting to get more and more into woodworking and am hoping to get pretty serious about it. (I'm going to RIT for a BFA in woodworking this fall, just to show you how serious  ) and i'm wondering if i should find a replacement motor from like central tractor supply or if i should just buy a new bandsaw. the model number of the one i've got is 113.243411 I've got no idea if it's a decent one or a crappy one, i had mostly been using it for odd things and stuff that doesn't really need to be good and on the lines. what do you guys think?


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

I have bought an electric motor from a clothes dryer to run my lathe for $20 at a pawnshop. I've seen numbers of different sizes and HP at various other pawn shops...could be a solution.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

hmm, might be a possibility, thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there are many sources for motors new and used*

That saw is similar to one I had if not the same, years ago. It's a hobby type saw, not heavy duty with a cast iron frame. Mine was mostly all aluminum frame and cover etc. http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...00001562/00001?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=113243411
If I were you I would find a cheap motor 1/3 or 1/2 Hp and let that be it. It will work for small projects that don't require cutting thick stock, 3" and it will be slow going. Sell it and upgrade if you want to get into more serious woodworking.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

jaxonquad said:


> I have bought an electric motor from a clothes dryer to run my lathe for $20 at a pawnshop. I've seen numbers of different sizes and HP at various other pawn shops...could be a solution.


tymann,
I say do something like that if you can get by at low cost. Most likely, you will want to eventually get a 14" (or bigger) band saw. It depends on what direction you take. Spending $20-$40 on a motor will give you some time to figure out what you need and you can sell your 12" on CL. In fact, even if you choose to sell the 12" now, you can probably get at least $40 more for a saw with a working motor than one without.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have had a couple of those older 12" Craftsman band saws. I'm not sure that you could adapt a standard mount motor to them easily.

However, I see these saws on Craigslist frequently for $50-$150. Maybe you could find a cheap one in your area and salvage the motor out of it to replace yours.

They say that electric motors actually run on smoke. Once you let all the smoke out they're done for.

Bill


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

Put a wanted add on Craigs for a motor. Then look for a 14 Dewalt ie rockwell on craids or ebay. I sold 2-3 for about 200. Good luck


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*same motor fits both*



tymann09 said:


> so about a year ago i was given an older 12" craftsman bandsaw and a few months ago i was resawing a board and it started smoking heavily and that was that. *since then, i've been using my jointer motor on the bandsaw which was pretty much the exact same motor.* it's come to the point where i need my jointer back and need to do something about the bandsaw......


From what I'm reading it's a standard mount ,maybe a frame 56 type motor. This is the most common motor frame and you should have no difficulty find a used motor. It's not a "bad" saw , just not very good. The small blade guides don't offer much support if they are the same as my old one. 
If you can afford the space to have 2 bandsaws, keep this one for fine work using a 1/4" blade and get a larger saw with more capacity and use a 1/2" TPI blade for ripping/resawing.... Don't ask me how I know this. :blink: bill


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks for all the advice and input. looks like i'm going to be leaning towards finding a new motor since i still only need it for smaller things. i'll do some scouring around on craigslist and maybe even ebay. Bill, i do like the idea of having a smaller bandsaw for smaller work and a larger one for resawing and beefier work. unfortunatly my shop right now is already pretty tight, maybe in the future


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

hey guys. just thought i'd let ya'll know how i made out. i was scouring craigslist for a new motor and found almost the identical bandsaw for 85 bucks. i decided to take a peak since a new motor was going to run for 100 bucks. turns out the bandsaw was almost mint, the guy only ever cut cork with it. way better shape than the one i had. got me a good deal i think. i could probably even sell my old one for parts for 30 bucks and then i'd have made out real good. thanks for the advice folks.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Cool deal TY.

Look on Flea-bay at some of the prices the craftsman equip. gets when "parted out"......its freakin amzing!Not saying you want the hassle of dealin with the 'Bay circus,but....you may know someone who's into selling there that can list it for ya?BW


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

cool idea. i'll look into it. thanks.


----------

